# A Night to Remember



## Waldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Last night was a special night for me as It was with privelage and honor that I had the opportuity to try a couple of Masta's Meads. His Tupelo Vanilla and Orange Blossom Cyser. As I carefully unpacked them from the bubble wrap that hoad protected them on their journey the first thing I noticed was the Meads brilliance. WOW !! This is how I want my wines to look. The Tupeol vanilla was opened first and as the glass was filled the aroma rose to greet you. Swirling the mead, letting it breath a little as I raised the glass to my nose, observing the legs sliding back gracefully down the glass as I tried to detect all of the odors that were rising. It was clean and the vanilla definately dominated what my senses were trying to detect and as I took my first taste I closed my eyes, letting the Mead fill my mouth. It had a lot of body, was very smooth, yet powerful I thought to myself as I swished it around in my mouth. The Mead has a definate character and finesse to it with a long lasting and very pleasing aftertaste. The same was with the Orange Blossom Cyser with the only difference being in the aromas and taste. It had a more fruity character to me than did the Tupelo Vanilla and of the two I preferred it as it possibly had a little more depth to it. I can only hope that my Meads will come close to what Masta has achieved in these


----------



## masta (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you Waldo for a great review of my first two meads....you are very kind and was happy you enjoyed them.


The Orange Blossom Cyser was a bit of a disappointment to me since it finished a bit sweet and the strong fruit character of the honey overpowered the apple. From what I have read on tasting cyser the apple should be fairly pronounced so my second attempt (Fall Bounty Cyser) should be a better effort for this style. I used a wildflower honey and fresh apple cider in this batch of cyser.


Waldo did you get any apple flavor/aroma from the cyser?


----------



## Waldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Did not Masta. Was very fruity but could not say I detected a stron presence of apple


----------



## masta (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks....The Fall Bounty Cyser will have apple presence I promise....look for it summer 2006!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## masta (Dec 4, 2005)

Since Waldo and his daughter give me such a great review on the Tupelo Vanilla Mead it has given me the confidence to enter it into the International Mead Festival.


This is the worlds' largest and most prestigious mead competition and festival and this year is the first for home mead makers to enter. If nothing else I hope to get some good feedback from the pros....wish me luck!


http://www.meadfest.com/


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 4, 2005)

Good luck Scott - you've got moxie!


----------

